# diy python



## yabadabba3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello again,
I've just had a very wet and frustrating battle, trying to get my diy python to work. All it is is a water safe hose with a shut off valve on one end, attached to the bathroom faucet via a python pump and adaptor. It works great to fill the tank, but I can't get any suction going to empty the tank. Even with both taps open full blast, it was so slow it would have taken me several hours to drain a couple gallons of water, and the amount of water thats going through the tap is ridiculous. My water bill would be through the roof! It just won't generate enough suction to pull water up the hose and over the lip of the tank. I finally gave up in disgust, dug out an old grave cleaning tube, and drained the tank in 5 minutes. Am I doing something wrong, or should I just take the darn thing back? I'm so frustrated, I spent all that time building a diy pain-in-the-arse. I can't think of anything else to do to increase the suction.
Opinions?

Thanks


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I never used the python, I always used 1/2" or 3/4" tube and gravity into a large trashcan to drag outside or down a drain. Wish I could tell you!


----------



## lagniappe (Jan 11, 2008)

Stuff can clog the flow in the venturi of the python (or any venturi) rather easily. Check for debris . If its clear , make sure it is completely opened or pulled down . I used to go through a lot of these things . When that one goes out completely you can replace it with one that comes with a waterbed maintenance kit ($3 at wal-mart) .


----------



## ntiggr2 (Jan 17, 2008)

Forgive me for asking what might be a stupid question, but have you made sure the water faucet is on as high as it will go when you are trying to drain it with the python and that the drain/fill valve is pulled all the way down ? I have a python and love it but have to hold up the middle of the tubing to get the suction going on my 44 gal. It won't start to drain the tank if I don't.
Sorry if you've already tried these things, but those are the problems I've had with it.
Donna


----------

